# Écran externe pour MacBook Pro 13"



## wisco (18 Avril 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde !
Je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un MacBook Pro 13" mais voilà 13" c'est cool pour le transport mais pour certain soft c'est un poil trop petit !
Donc ma question est là suivante : que choisir comme second écran en 23" ou 27"?
J'ai vu celui-ci Asus MX239H qui a l'air pas trop mal. >Voir la vidéo sur YouTube<
Ce n'est pas pour du graphisme (très peu) mais plus pour des soft du genre Pro Tools, Logic ...
Gamme de prix <350 *max* 400

Voilà, merci d'avance !


----------



## Sly54 (18 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

As tu été jeter un coup sur la page "écrans" des numériques ?


----------



## wisco (18 Avril 2013)

Ah non je vais jeter un &#339;il merci  et sinon le ASUS vous en pensez quoi rapport qualité/prix (250&#8364 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2013)

wisco a dit:


> rapport qualité/prix (250&#8364 ?



Camelote/250&#8364;=généralement durée de vie limitée


----------



## wisco (18 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Camelote/250&#8364;=généralement durée de vie limitée



Ok quelque chose à proposer ?




Sly54 a dit:


> As tu été jeter un coup sur la page "écrans" des numériques ?



Je suis allé voir le ASUS y est et le test donne 4/5 :


			
				lesnumeriques.com a dit:
			
		

> Conclusion :
> À l'instar du ViewSonic VX2770-LED, le MX279h a toutes les chances de  séduire un public d'amateurs d'image grâce à des couleurs fidèles, un  très bon taux de contraste et des angles de vision ouverts. Il lui  manque toutefois quelques accessoires ou une réactivité plus adaptée au  jeu pour récolter sa cinquième étoile.


Voir le test complet

Sinon j'ai une TV LG Flatron M2294D c'est mieux ? ou vaut mieux avoir un moniteur plutôt qu'une TV ?


----------



## edd72 (18 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Camelote/250=généralement durée de vie limitée



En même temps, mettre 250 dans un 23" aujourd'hui puis 250 dans un 40" dans 4 ans, c'est pas forcément plus bête que de mettre 500 dans un 23" "haut de gamme" aujourd'hui qui va durer 8 ans (s'il les dure).

Perso, je suis parti sur un 20" à 110 il y a 3 ans (du Acer DVI+VGA -dont j'avais besoin à l'époque 1MBP+1PC reliés dessus-) et bien il dure le salopiaud! Mais s'il tombe en rade, je n'aurai aucun regret, il aura été bien amorti.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2013)

edd72 a dit:


> Perso, je suis parti sur un 20" à 110&#8364; il y a 3 ans (du Acer DVI+VGA -dont j'avais besoin à l'époque 1MBP+1PC reliés dessus-) et bien il dure le salopiaud! Mais s'il tombe en rade, je n'aurai aucun regret, il aura été bien amorti.



Ben oui, mais mon 20 pouces à moi, un ACD "ancienne manière" (ceux avec les pieds en plastique transparent) qu'un autre membre m'a donné il y a quelques années, avec le PM G4 qui me sert de serveur, il va avoir 10 ans cette année, et je pense que je m'en servirais encore longtemps après que ton Acer sera classé aux archives. D'ailleurs, une autre utilisatrice de (nombreux) ACD qui en a un comme le mien aussi, lui trouve une image plus sympa que celle des ACD plus récents, si je me souviens bien de ce qui c'est dit l'an passé dans je ne sais plus trop quel fil (affichez votre bureau ?) ! La qualité, ça paie toujours.


----------



## wisco (18 Avril 2013)

Peut-on parler du prix des ACD ? Ok ça dure longtemps mais je suis étudiant et 1000&#8364; pour un écran non merci ok le design est sympa, c'est un superbe écran mais bon j'ai pas les moyens actuellement.


----------



## ru666 (18 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben oui, mais mon 20 pouces à moi, un ACD "ancienne manière" (ceux avec les pieds en plastique transparent) qu'un autre membre m'a donné il y a quelques années, avec le PM G4 qui me sert de serveur, il va avoir 10 ans cette année, et je pense que je m'en servirais encore longtemps après que ton Acer sera classé aux archives. D'ailleurs, une autre utilisatrice de (nombreux) ACD qui en a un comme le mien aussi, lui trouve une image plus sympa que celle des ACD plus récents, si je me souviens bien de ce qui c'est dit l'an passé dans je ne sais plus trop quel fil (affichez votre bureau ?) ! La qualité, ça paie toujours.



N'était-ce pas celui-ci : http://forums.macg.co/la-terrasse/a-quoi-ressemble-votre-bureau-v2-249404-51.html?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> N'était-ce pas celui-ci : http://forums.macg.co/la-terrasse/a-quoi-ressemble-votre-bureau-v2-249404-51.html?



Vala, c'est ça :



anntraxh a dit:


> en fait, je voulais absolument pouvoir utiliser cet Apple Display, sa luminosité et les couleurs sont bien plus belles que celles des iMacs récents, à mon avis !



La seule différence, c'est qu'elle, c'est :




Son écran de gauche, tandis que moi, c'est :




Mon écran de droite !


----------



## ru666 (19 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vala, c'est ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La bienséance qui règne sur ces forums nous interdira de dire lequel est le plus beau !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> La bienséance qui règne sur ces forums nous interdira de dire lequel est le plus beau !!



Et ce, d'autant plus qu'il s'agit des deux mêmes


----------



## Sly54 (19 Avril 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> La bienséance qui règne sur ces forums nous interdira de dire lequel est le plus beau !!


_Mode_Fayot : on_
De toute façon, le plus beau, c'est Pascal 
_Mode_Fayot : off_


Petit rappel : éviter de citer les photos


----------



## ru666 (19 Avril 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> _Mode_Fayot : on_
> De toute façon, le plus beau, c'est Pascal
> _Mode_Fayot : off_



C'est pas beau de fayotter 




> Petit rappel : éviter de citer les photos



Pardonne à un néophyte de te poser la question : pourquoi ne pas citer les photos? Convention sur les forums?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> Pardonne à un néophyte de te poser la question : pourquoi ne pas citer les photos? Convention sur les forums?



Ben oui, ça limite la charge sur les serveurs et le temps de chargement des pages (tout le monde n'a pas un ADSL à 16 Mb/s effectifs).


----------



## ru666 (19 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben oui, ça limite la charge sur les serveurs et le temps de chargement des pages (tout le monde n'a pas un ADSL à 16 Mb/s effectifs).



Que je suis bête! J'avais confondu le terme citer (pour montrer les photos) avec citer (= parler de).

Oui oui désolé. N'empêche que Sly54 est un fayot


----------



## edd72 (19 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben oui, mais mon 20 pouces à moi, (...) il va avoir 10 ans cette année, et je pense que je m'en servirais encore longtemps après que ton Acer sera classé aux archives



Peut-être mais, j'espère bien utiliser un 40" (ou un écran avec une grosse resol de demain) dans 10 ans (donc classer mon 20" aux archives d'ici là) donc tant qu'à faire autant qu'il ne m'ait pas couté trop cher et qu'il soit HS (comme ça ce sera sans regret, j'aime pas jeter quand ça fonctionne encore).


----------



## flotow (19 Avril 2013)

Utiliser un 27" dans la journée, ça fait tout petit quand je rentre et que je n'ai que 15" + 20" (23"?) 

C'est un Samsung, quelque chose comme 300&#8364;. Il est pas mal (je lui fait plein de reproches quand même ). J'aimerais bien en changer mais je ne sais pas quoi faire de l'autre, donc je n'en change pas


----------



## Etienne000 (19 Avril 2013)

D'excellentes revues ici : 

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews.htm

http://www.prad.de/en/index.html

http://www.anandtech.com/tag/displays

http://www.flatpanelshd.com/


----------



## Etienne000 (20 Avril 2013)

Ah oui, si je devais en conseiller un, ce serait le U2312HM de chez Dell, il est excellent vu le prix. 

http://www.amazon.fr/Dell-U2312HM-Moniteur-1920-1080/dp/B005LN1JEC

@Pascal : Le prix n'a rien à voir dans la durée de vie de l'écran : J'ai un écran HP et un autre Dell de 2004/2005 en 15", ils fonctionnent parfaitement. Je dirais même qu'ils vieillissent mieux que les ACD plexi, qui ont tendance à jaunir niveau coque et dalle (Pour en avoir eu deux).


----------



## wisco (20 Avril 2013)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Ah oui, si je devais en conseiller un, ce serait le U2312HM de chez Dell, il est excellent vu le prix.
> 
> http://www.amazon.fr/Dell-U2312HM-Moniteur-1920-1080/dp/B005LN1JEC



Merci pour cette proposition il a l'air pas mal ! Dommage que le design soit simpliste mais bon vu le prix ! 
Et niveau connectique c'est mieux DVI ou DP ?


----------



## Etienne000 (20 Avril 2013)

wisco a dit:


> Merci pour cette proposition il a l'air pas mal ! Dommage que le design soit simpliste mais bon vu le prix !
> Et niveau connectique c'est mieux DVI ou DP ?



C'est kif-kif je crois niveau qualité d'image


----------



## flotow (20 Avril 2013)

wisco a dit:


> Merci pour cette proposition il a l'air pas mal ! Dommage que le design soit simpliste mais bon vu le prix !
> Et niveau connectique c'est mieux DVI ou DP ?


Ben justement : le bord n'est pas brillant, le gris sombre est sympa (et neutre). Et surtout il s'ajuste super bien !
J'ai la même chose en 27" au bureau


----------



## Etienne000 (20 Avril 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Ben justement : le bord n'est pas brillant, le gris sombre est sympa (et neutre). Et surtout il s'ajuste super bien !
> J'ai la même chose en 27" au bureau



Et c'est une dalle IPS, et le Delta E est faible, et la dalle est bien contrastée, et il n'y a pas de clouding, et la luminosité est homogène, et j'en passe. 

Bref, à ce prix, ça va être dur de faire mieux.


----------



## wisco (20 Avril 2013)

Ok merci pour vos réponses les zamis, j'attends encore un peu pour voir si quelqu'un va sortir la perle rare ^^ mais je crois que je vais me tourner vers ce modèle (peut être en 27") !


----------



## Etienne000 (20 Avril 2013)

wisco a dit:


> Ok merci pour vos réponses les zamis, j'attends encore un peu pour voir si quelqu'un va sortir la perle rare ^^ mais je crois que je vais me tourner vers ce modèle (peut être en 27") !



Ce modèle n'existe pas en 27". Et à qualité équivalente, compte facilement 200 voire 300 de plus.


----------



## flotow (20 Avril 2013)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Ce modèle n'existe pas en 27". Et à qualité équivalente, compte facilement 200 voire 300 de plus.


Non, mais dans la même gamme oui 
http://www.amazon.fr/Dell-U2713HM-E...e=UTF8&qid=1366465646&sr=8-1&keywords=U2713HM

(attention, U2713HM vs. U2713H, pas le même produit )


----------



## wisco (20 Avril 2013)

Oui bon finalement vu le prix du U2713HM je vais rester sur du 23" ^^


----------



## Etienne000 (20 Avril 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Non, mais dans la même gamme oui
> http://www.amazon.fr/Dell-U2713HM-E...e=UTF8&qid=1366465646&sr=8-1&keywords=U2713HM
> 
> (attention, U2713HM vs. U2713H, pas le même produit )



Ouais, mais tu perds en réactivité face au 2312HM.  (Voir le test de TFT Central)

Autre alternative, en 24", et en dalle brillante : http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_s2440l.htm

Dalle MVA par contre, donc plus de contraste, mais le test montre que l'uniformité de la dalle est un peu moins bonne.


----------



## flotow (20 Avril 2013)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Ouais, mais tu perds en réactivité face au 2312HM.  (Voir le test de TFT Central)
> 
> Autre alternative, en 24", et en dalle brillante : http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_s2440l.htm
> 
> Dalle MVA par contre, donc plus de contraste, mais le test montre que l'uniformité de la dalle est un peu moins bonne.


Je sais, j'ai vu 
Tout dépend de ce que tu fais après 

Je ne sais pas si j'ai un H ou un HM, mais je n'ai pas besoin d'une grande réactivité donc ça me va.

Et pour ce qui est de la dalle brillante&#8230;  :sick:


----------



## Claude.FR.CH (10 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, 

je profite de ce post pour poser ma question,

j'ai un écran Apple cinéma  display qui à l'origine était pour le G5, j'ai ensuite acheté un Adaptateur DVI vers 

ADC Apple pour pouvoir mettre cet écran sur un G4 et sur un ancien Mac Book Pro, cela fonctionnait super, mais hélas l' Adaptateur DVI vers ADC Apple est tombé en rade, j'ai regardé pour en acheté un nouveau, mais ont ne le trouve plus chez Apple et en occase aussi cher que losqu'il était neuf. Alors ma question est ce que je peut mettre un des écrans dons vous parler dans ce post.


----------

